# Madone 6.5 Headset Adjustment/Preload - Please Help



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not new to bikes, used to work in a bike shop in college (years ago yes, but I still build all my own bikes) and have been searching the interwebs as well as the forum for an answer and can't seem to find it.

I'm building up a Madone 6.5 WSD for my wife and for the life of me cannot find where or how to set the headset preload. It doesn't have a traditional A-Headset as there is no bolt down the top of the fork. I've shined a light down there and see nothing. It's not like LOOK with their Head-Fit System (my personal favorite).










I've read the Trek documentation and it's quite worthless when it comes to setting preload. The manual says something about a "special adjusting plug" But I have no idea what that is. 

Do I need some special tool or something? Is the bike missing something? I'm totally at a loss. Please help.

Thanks,
dp


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you should have a plug inside the steerer tube, it's held in place by tightening w/ an allen key. the top cap bolt (and it looks like you have a weird, non-bontrager top cap) goes through the cap and into the plug allowing you to adjust bearing repload like any other normal threadless system. if there is notthing in your steerer tube, you need to head to the bike shop. here's a photo of the plug, the top part you'll see is black...


----------

